
Show HN: COVID19 images customizable to your brand for social media - desaigner
https://desaigner.com/designs/explore?collection=covid19&ref=producthunt
======
desaigner
Get your social network ready to post images on new topics and trends, like
Coronavirus COVID19

Images with text copies, like "Be Safe, Stay Home", "Stay together today for a
better tomorrow", "remember to wash your hands" and many others.

All images can be easily customizable to any brand colors, brand name and url.

Free of cost.

------
samizdis
Wow. So powerful; much sharing. Will you be doing anything with puppy imagery
- it would suit my brand. Very thankyou.

